# Necromunda interest check



## Cleanser (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyone wanting to join a Necromunda RP?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

51 views and no replies? Come on guys.

I think a Necromunda RP would be awesome. I've always wanted to get into the game and a good old gritty hive city RP is something I'd love to be a part of. Consider me interested.


----------



## Cleanser (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not sure how I would factor all five houses into the RP, though the story i'm planning is about a runaway Pit Slave


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!! lOVE nECROMUNDA, CANNOT BELIEVE THERE ISN'T MORE SUPPORT FOR THIS ON A wARHAMMER 40K WEBSITE. 

However one stipulation if I may; a suggestion. Necromunda is based on gang warefare. Why not have an RPG that allows the player to build a gang, or run a crew, or something dealing with factions. Would really bring that feel to it. But anyway, i'll sign up regardless


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, it would be an offer we can't refuse. :grin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Why not have an RPG that allows the player to build a gang, or run a crew, or something dealing with factions. Would really bring that feel to it. But anyway, i'll sign up regardless


Hm..sounds an awful lot like the numerous failed RP's by a certain someone; are we attempting to continue that bout of insanity through another person I wonder?

Giving players that much freedom, in addition to generally forcing them to puppet large groups of NPC's with little or no direction, tends to fail far more often than not. And when it doesn't fail, it doesn't succeed in any big way. Your looking more at a whimper of triumph compared to an anguished roar of failure.




Cleanser said:


> Anyone wanting to join a Necromunda RP?


I think it could be interesting.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Hm..sounds an awful lot like the numerous failed RP's by a certain someone;


....................thats cold man. :cray::cray::cray: Besides others made the idea work; plus i havn't given up on it entirely. 

TBH I have played alot of Necromunda with friends. i think it would be an interesting twist, similar to the "Glory of Choas" thread by a certain someone who let the players build massive armies for ritual wars. 


Anyway not my thread so, but I'd join regardless.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> ....................thats cold man. :cray: Besides others made the idea work;


First, yeah you really need to lay it on thick with the smilies every time you use them. Because one never gets the point across.

Second, like I said it can sometimes work, but neither very often or very well. Choose to ignore whatever parts of posts you want, it doesn't change the fact that they are there.



emporershand89 said:


> plus i havn't given up on it entirely.


Insanity: performing the same action with no deviation and expecting a radically different result. Sounds awful familiar to me..


----------



## Cleanser (Jul 27, 2013)

Just put up the recruitment thread, tell me what you think (this is my first time being GM)


----------

